# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Museum wayfinding in the COVID World

## dradven

Greetings fellow Preparators.

With the reopening of your facility, what type of wayfinding signage have you adapted to address gallery flow patterns, distancing and to kindly reinforce mask wearing and hand sanitizing?   There are many examples of what is being used in commercial/retail situations but how have you tweaked these protocols to be more museum-centric? 

Are you using floor decals to indicate gallery direction, lollipop signs, signage on walls, digital interface via cell phones.... all of these?  How will you monitor gallery capacities?  Our University has provided protocol signage and I'm drawn to use these as to have a unified message seen throughout campus.  The way-finding is the stickler.  We currently do not have a graphic designer on staff to ponder this so the task has defaulted to me!  I'm a pretty good Preparator and Mountmaker but graphic designer is a hat that doesn't quite fit so well!  I understand what you use might not be applicable to our situation.  Successes....failures??... Let's hear them and brainstorm together!  

Cheers!

Dan Radven
Exhibit Preparator
Tweed Museum of Art
University of Minnesota- Duluth

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Dan, 
This is an issue that lots of preps don't have to deal with simply because we are too far down the "food chain"! I am at the Art Museum at Stanford and most of these decisions are made by the university or someone in the leadership team. At a smaller institution though you get to wear so many hats! It keeps things interesting but can be tough when you are trying to create a topnotch experience for your museum. PACCIN has several venues to interact with other preps in the field. By far and away the way to get responses is to post this question in the List Serve. That way instead of waiting for someone to think to go to the forum here your message goes straight in to their email in box! You can sign up for free by going to* this page* on the website.
If the hyperlink doesn't work copy and paste this link http://www.paccin.org/content.php?110-ListServ into your browser. 
By the way, there are lots of folks besides preps that are members of our list so your chances go up on getting responses to these oddball things that we are facing currently. I look forward to seeing your post on the list! 
Cheers, 
Ashley

----------

